# Cách giúp bé ngủ tốt hơn mà ít bị giật mình không phải ai cũng biết!!!



## sokitium (18/2/19)

Nhiều bà mẹ lo lắng vì con mình ngủ không đủ giấc mà lúc ngủ trẻ sơ sinh hay giật mình, thậm chí còn khóc nhè. Vậy thì mẹ nên áp dụng các cách thức sau để giúp con ngủ đạt hiệu quả cao nhất.

*1, Nên ít nhìn vào mắt bé*
Ai cũng thích chơi đùa với những đứa bé đáng yêu, ngây ngô. Tuy nhiên những chuyển động mắt của bố mẹ là điều làm bé hứng thú và muốn bắt chước theo. Vậy nên, nếu con bạn đang muốn đi ngủ thì không nên nhìn thẳng vào mắt bé quá nhiều. Mà nên chuyển sự tập trung sang hướng khác, lờ đi trong lúc đang dỗ bé đi ngủ

*2, Tắm nhẹ cho bé*
Trước giờ ngủ khoảng 30 phút mẹ nên tắm nhẹ cho con bằng nước ấm hoặc dùng khăn khô để lau qua cơ thể con để con được cảm thấy thư giãn, dễ chịu. Việc tắm qua nước ấm khiến cho bé ngủ ngon hơn bình thường. Tránh tắm rửa quá kỹ,hay kỳ cọ mạnh tay khiến co thể bé bị đau.

*3, Cho trẻ ngủ chung giường với người thân*
Trẻ sơ sinh nên được ngủ cùng bố mẹ, vì có người thân nằm bên cạnh để trẻ có cảm nhận hơi ấm thân quen và bớt sợ hãi hơn. Việc này 1 phần giúp cho bé không bị gián đoạn giấc ngủ. Mặt khác, lúc bé thức giấc thì mẹ có thể phát hiện được ngay và vỗ về con luôn.

*4, Nên cho con uống sữa ấm đủ no rồi mới cho ngủ*
Bú đủ no giúp bé ngủ ngon giấc hơn mà không bị thức giấc vào giữa chừng. Bổ sung sữa công thức hay mẹ cho bé bú sữa mẹ trước lúc ngủ là cách hay nhất cho bé chìm vào giấc ngủ nhanh nhất. Hơn nữa, sữa cũng cung cấp năng lượng và các dưỡng chất cần thiết cho bé trong lúc ngủ.

*5, Dọn một chỗ ngủ thoải mái ấm áp cho bé*
Nơi ngủ tốt nhất là không nên để quá nhiều chăn gối bện cạnh lúc đang ngủ. Làm như thế khiến bé trở mình không thoải mái, hay vướng víu khiến bé khó chịu. Nơi đặt con ngủ cần đảm bảo phải thoải mái dễ chịu.

*6, Diệu pháp hương thơm*
Sử dụng tinh dầu cũng là cách hay mà nhiều bà mẹ áp dụng. Tuy nhiên, với bé 6 tháng tuổi trở xuống mẹ không cần phải dùng cách này. Vì lúc này bé đã đủ cứng cáp và không cần phải tới sự hỗ trợ của tinh dầu

*7, Xử lý trào ngược dạ dày thực quản*
Đây là một trong những nguyên nhân thường bị lãng quên khi điểm danh những yếu tố làm cho bé khó ngủ. Các triệu chứng thường thấy là bé phun thức ăn ra, ói, bụng khó chịu, thở khò khè, khó thở hay ăn uống khó khăn. Nếu bé của bạn có những biểu hiện này, bạn cần cho bé đi khám ngay nhé.

*8, Vỗ về nhưng lúc be ngủ*
Vỗ về có nhiều cách như sử dụng nôi có rung lắc để đung đưa liên tục cho bé ngủ hoăc mẹ vỗ về , vuốt ve đầu bé để bé bước vào giấc ngủ dễ hơn. Điều này cũng làm bé có càm giác an toàn hơn, dễ ngủ hơn

*9, Chọn giờ giấc cố định cho bé đi ngủ*
Tạo ra 1 thói quen đi ngủ đúng thời điểm là cách hay khiến bé dễ đả được giấc ngủ tốt nhất. Vào buổi tối nên cho bé ngủ từ 7-8 giờ đêm ( dành cho trẻ dưới 1 tuổi ).
Đi ngủ sớm không có nghĩa là bé sẽ thức dậy sớm mà ngược lại, khi bé có giấc ngủ tối ngon, bé sẽ thường thức dậy muộn.

*10, Cho bé mặc đồ ngủ thoải mái hoặc quấn khăn ngủ*
Một bộ đò ngủ đáng yêu, thoải mái là điều cần thiết cho bé. Tuy nhiên, chọn bộ đồ ngủ mẹ cần chú ý vào chất liệu vải không khiến bé khó chịu, hay ngứa ngáy. Đặc biệt bộ đồ ngủ mặc vào phải thoải mái, dễ chịu. Chọn các khăn quấn ngủ cho bé sơ sinh cũng được nhiều mẹ áp dụng rất nhiều.

*11, Bổ sung các dưỡng chất đầy đủ*
Trong những năm tháng đầu đời, các chất mà cơ thể bé cần thiết phải bổ sung đầy đủ đó là canxi, kẽm, sắt...

Trên đây là 11 giải pháp cho mẹ, tuy nhiên nếu áp dụng những biện pháp trên mà trẻ ngủ hay giật mình không ngon giấc, giật mình tỉnh giấc quấy khóc... thì nên đưa con đi thăm khám sớm.


----------

